# My two male dogs attempts intercourse on each other..



## Barkey (Oct 30, 2007)

I know this really sounds crazy but I really need help on this one since this is really serious not only from me but for my whole family.

I have two male dogs. The older is 3 years old and the other one would be around 8-9 months. Ever since the younger one was given to us, these two became close just like brothers.

Earlier on, something crazy happened, the older dog attempts to position himself for an intercourse. Of course, he can't do his desires to the other one since "it won't reach", but just as I noticed...the younger one attempts to do the same thing.

I do not know if that was just part of their playing but *PLS* I really need to prevent those two for doing so...

_Note_: Both male dogs doesn't have an experience on having sexual intercourse on a female dog


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Are you sure you're not talking about "humping"? This is actually quite normal for many male dogs. Even some female dogs "hump" things on occasion. It's often times their way of displaying dominance over another dog.

I realize that for many people, humping is not a desired trait, however, it's not anything that can truly harm the other dog. The best course of action is to simply remove the one doing the "humping" and say "no" and use redirection. Other than that, I'm not sure there's anything else you can do. Perhaps someone else has better advice.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

maybe I missed it somewhere but are either of your dogs fixed?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

They aren't trying to have sex. Mounting is usually a display of dominance behavior. Are both neutered?


----------



## Barkey (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you very much for the replies! I apologize to every user who replied to this thread for not answering back as soon as possible.

Again. I'm sorry. You can close this thread now.


----------

